# In Memory of D Day and it's Veterans



## Trip_Wire (Jun 4, 2009)

*D-Day June 06 1944 — The Longest Day!
*
This will be the 65th Anniversary of the D-day landings in Normandy France!

I will always remember those who gave their lives in this operation, as well as other operations in the ETO.

I have visited both Pont Du Hoc and the the Colleville-sur-Mer Cemetery above the Utah beach landings. I walked around Pont Du Hoc and was in the pill box that has all the KIA 2nd BN's Ranger's names on a plaque on the wall, as well as pock marks from the grenades on the interior. Looked over the barbed wire on the cliff's edge, down to the waters. (Something one can't do now due to erosion, etc.)

At the Cemetery I walked among the 'garden of stones,' reading the names and units of the fallen. Of course, the 2nd Ranger BN, 101st Airborne, 82nd Airborne were well represented, as were other line Infantry units. I must admit the tears came, while making this walk.

If you ever visit France be sure to visit the battlefields of Normandy, to include the places I mentioned as well as the museum in Sainte-Mère-Eglise.

Angels of Sainte-Mère-Eglise (A Very good Video!)






View of Colleville-sur-Mer Cemetery, above the Utah beach landings:

http://www.haworth-village.org.uk/360/1940/usa-cemetery-01.asp

I will never forget these heroes as long as I live. One of the reason that I went Airborne, and became a Korean War Ranger, was because of the deeds of both the WWII Airborne Troopers and Rangers of WW II.


----------



## Trip_Wire (Jun 5, 2009)

Corrections: :)

1.) Pointe du Hoc

2.) Omaha Beach


----------



## x SF med (Jun 6, 2009)

June 5, 1987
I was on an airplane (MC130E) flying from an area in Spain to an area in Wales during the JSOC portion of Flintlock...  2 of us hitched a ride with the Talon since it was already going where we needed to be...  The crew was cursing us...  remember JSOC during Flintlock SOAR guys, Talons and 2 lonely SF guys...  They thought they were getting E&E'd and were goingto spend the next 2 weeks dragging ass through the woods, getting evaluated, and eating bugs.  Not the case, but it forced them to treat us nice ... 2 SF NCOs, 7 AF SOAR Officers.  
June 6, 1987
Well, France said we could not use their airspace to get from Spain to Wales, we would have to observe the 20 mile limit which would add about 3 hours to the flight.  The AF guys were so relieved they weren't getting E&E'd that they were giving us tours of the Talon, behind the curtain tours - and just so any of you other 'experienced' SF/SOF guys know - the curtains are to keep the AF from seeing who and how many with how much of what is in the back and when/where they get off the plane.   Well, the  EWO and the pilot get the news from France and get a little pissed about the inconvenience and come up with a plan...  the flight can get in about 45 minutes to an hour early if we detour over Normandy...  the sun is just starting to rise as the decision is reached to take the detour...  Rmember this is an MC130E Combat Talon in 1987, it was the schnizzle for EW/ECM in support of SF/SOF...  France pissed off the AF on D-Day, at sunrise, with a Combat Talon over Normandy/Omaha/Juneau/etc. - probably not their most overwhelming good idea that day.  So a pissed off pilot brings the bird below commercial radar level  around 2500 ft, and a pissed off EWO starts turning dials and flipping switches...  a pissed off co-pilot dumps six chaff cans (wind was out of the west) since we are really about 1.5 miles from land.  I snap pictures out the window of the bird of sunrise over Omaha beach on the 43rd Anniversary of D-Day.  The Normandy Coast had an unexpected interruption in all radio communications for 23 seconds.  We were never there according to the flight plan.

That is how I remember the men that were lost on that fateful day - a sunrise for Europe, officious French Bureaucracy, and a Special Operations Aircrew  who chose to honor the fallen with the technology of the time.

June 6th is a sad yet glorious day in history, but I remember it with a smile thanks to the AF.


----------



## tova (Jun 6, 2009)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## Centermass (Jun 6, 2009)

I was there in 1990, participated in the jump (Wound up in an irrigation ditch and mud up to my waist) as well as the color guard. Very humbling experience between the cliffs, the beaches and culminating with the cemetary. The lump never left my throat and the image forever etched in my mind. 

The fine people of St Mere hosted us while we there and are absolutely unlike the majority of the french in the fact they are a very humble and an eternally grateful community who never forgot. First time I learned all about Calvedos as well. (The homemade kind the farmers save for years and break out on special occesions-some of the stuff is over 100 yrs old) They have it with every course of their meal and pour it on everything. As the meal continued, the more potent stuff was opened and shared. They couldn't speak a word of English and us a word of French, but in the end, between charades, sign language and being toxic tipsy, no need for translaters. 

May all those who gave so unselfishly that day who made the ultimate sacrifice rest in peace always. And to those still with us, I will always be in awe of your accomplishments.


----------



## Frank S. (Jun 8, 2009)

It's both painful and humbling to realize that the ability to define oneself as a French citizen is owed to soldiers of other nations...
Lest we forget.


----------



## 08steeda (Jun 8, 2009)

Great Post guys! Thanks!!!


----------



## TeamAmerica (Jun 9, 2009)

I know a guy who fought at Normandy. I thought it was in good measure to go down and thank him for his service. Sadly we didn't have much time to talk as he was working on something.

I am happy that there were men like him back in those days - who knows where we would be without them.


----------



## Frank S. (Jun 9, 2009)

TeamAmerica said:


> I am happy that there were men like him back in those days - who knows where we would be without them.



There still are and I'd hope it doesn't take as long for them to get the recognition they deserve.


----------

